# The Choral Music Discussion thread...



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

well, i figured it would be nice for anybody interested in anything choral related to have our own little off topic/music discussion thread for all the small things we wish to post, but dont want to make an entire new thread for:

for example-
I love Eric Whitacre, and Stroope is a beast. Who agrees?


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

im astonished, this community usually has tons to say, but apperently there arnt many vocalists here


----------



## Matthew (Sep 6, 2008)

Eric Whitacre is amazing, a true genius! He is incredible. I love his score; A boy and a girl, Water night, Lux aurumque

I also love Morten Luridsen, his o, magnum mysterium is great, as is his Sure on this Shining Night, and his La Rose Complete series.


----------

